# Kobalt Compund Mitre



## 912jake (Aug 22, 2009)

Lowes of course has the Kobalt Compund Mitre. I know you get what you pay for and im sure its quality is not as good as a more expensive saw such as DeWalt but has anyone used this saw im thinking about picking one up, it will see fairly constant use however im not contractor so it wont be used hard every day. Im just hoping for some input before i make any kind of purchase. A DeWalt with the same features as this one is somewhere around 500 bucks and i dont want to spend that much right now although im sure its a much better saw


----------



## campos202 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lowe's has a 90 day satisfaction guaranteed return policy for this reason. If it sucks, take it back... I've never personally used it, but I've used cheaper brand miter saws like Ryobi and they were ok for the standard DIY'er. Definitely replace the junk 24 tooth blade they come with though.


----------



## 912jake (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for the input. i was thinking it would hold up pretty well seeing as how its not gonna see alot of rigorious work. Anymore opions from anyone else are welcome as well, especially if you own this saw


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

My concern about the Kobalt miter saw is this is a realitively early venture into the realm of power tools for that product line (I do acknowledge that they have had pneumatic tools, wrenches, and wet saws out for a while) . They are still going to have bugs to work out. I am a firm believer in buying quality tools. I also don't want to be the guniea pig for new product lines. If all tools where built to the same standards and performed equally well regardless of cost then everyone would use Chicago tools. I would recommend saving for the Dewalt and purchasing a tool that will both last and perform well for you. If you are in desperate need of a saw now for a project then rent one. You could even rent a different make every week and get a feel for what features you like and don't like. I can tell you all my Dewalt tools have performed very well and I have not had to replace any of them. They have also taken quite a bit of abuse over the years and continued to perform exceptionally well.


----------



## 912jake (Aug 22, 2009)

I definitly agree with you about DeWalt tools I have worked construction in the past and used alot of their products, they are exceptional tools. I too was a little uneasy about trying a new line of saws, i may in the end just spend a little extra and go with DeWalt.


----------



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

I purchased the Kobalt Compound Miter about 2 weeks ago to do some trim and other round the house projects. I'm no expert but so far it has worked well for me. I did have to adjust the fence angle out of the box, it was slightly off. The Kobalt comes with a 40 tooth Carbide tipped blade.

I compared the Kobalt and the Ryobi before making the purchase and the Kobalt felt sturdier and seemed to have more metal in it than the Ryobi. The Ryobi looked flimsy and cheap by comparison IMHO. The other interesting thing with the Ryobi and the Kobalt is that the Kobalt on the box and on the display said it would do 12" x 3 5/8" maximum, crosscut. The Ryobi said on the box that it would do 12" x 2" maximum, crosscut. They both are 10" saws and they looked the same as far as saw height. Even the salesperson at HD couldn't explain the difference.


----------

